# Best used clubs from the last 10 years?



## thesheriff (Jul 13, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been using my dads old clubs recently (see signature).  However as a new course has just opened near where he now lives, it looks like he's going to take up the game again.  Hence bye bye current golf clubs!!

I'd like to begin a search for some used clubs to replace them and want to ask if anyone can recommend particularly good clubs from the last 10 years, especially if they are abundant in the second hand club market.  I know club suitability is person specific, but my demands aren't complex and decent game improvement clubs are what i'm after!

Also if anyone can share any hidden gems of websites/shops second hand clubs might be sourced. that would be a bonus.

I'd be looking for: 

*Driver
3 wood
Hybrid
Irons
*
Any and all advice and suggestions would be welcomed.

Many thanks in advance,

The Sheriff


----------



## JakeWS (Jul 13, 2015)

If you want to get quite a good bargain while I can't recommend specific clubs, if you aren't particularly picky you can go on ebay and look for Local deals, with golf stuff being rather large a lot of people have it set to pickup only, so you can find decent deals in your local area that are usually cheaper due to the smaller market available. 

I think Money Saving Expert have even made a serach for local collection deals.


----------



## shewy (Jul 13, 2015)

Ping G2/5/10/15 all easy to use and good prices, still using the driver.
Gumtree is good for bargains, you can pick up some cheap ones on ebay and also on the for sale section here.


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 13, 2015)

shewy said:



			Ping G2/5/10/15 all easy to use and good prices, still using the driver.
Gumtree is good for bargains, you can pick up some cheap ones on ebay and also on the for sale section here.
		
Click to expand...

Just saw a G15 driver on ebay going cheap  Good to know these clubs do the business.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2015)

TM R11 series was very good and can be picked up for a nice price now. Likewise, the SLDR irons were excellent and a full set can be picked up new for only Â£300. A second-hand set might be half that. Bargains I tell you.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2015)

MX25 irons still do the job!

G15 Driver is great (especially if miss is high/low) and really cheap!

Older Mizzie wedges are still really playable - but wedges are a bit 'personal'. MD make pretty good ones (and irons) too!

A 4-wood is a great compromise for tee or deck performance

Original TM Rescue, or older Adams hybrids, still perform well for what they are designed for.

Putter is too personal to recommend.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2015)

Ping G10 driver, Callway Steelhead plus fairway woods, G15 irons


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Jul 13, 2015)

Not exactly the last ten years but my bag consists of A TaylorMade JetSpeed Driver, same model 7 wood, Tommy Armour 845's, 4-PW, Cleveland 588 Sand Wedge and Lob Wedge and a Ping Zing Putter. Hard to find fault with it and as cheap as can be these days.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Jul 14, 2015)

Callaway X series clubs are generally very playable and still available.


----------



## Paul77 (Jul 14, 2015)

I traded my Ping G15 for a Titleist 913 D3. I like a smaller head but I hit the G15 further. It just was a much more forgiving club. The G15 is a great addition I think. I usually just went around the used places and had a play with what they had. It's a great way to get a feel for older stuff. You might have to factor in getting older clubs regripped too like I did. At around Â£6 a club it can mount up. 

I'm really lucky that my pro shop is also the range so trying stuff out is no problem. It really does help. If there was one set of clubs I was hitting better than the other and they were Â£40 more, it's worth the investment in them.


----------



## Doh (Jul 14, 2015)

As has been said The G range from ping for Driver and three wood G2 and G5 very good clubs and still are have you thought about a 7 wood instead of the hybrid ridiculously easy to hit.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2015)

only been playing the last 9 years so have only used stuff brought out since 2006.

MP57 irons stand out as does TM R7 425 driver, Mizuno MP 10 wedges, (still in the bag)


----------



## Rooter (Jul 14, 2015)

If it were me from the past years equipment, my bag would be:

Callaway Razr Black driver
Ping i20 Fairway
TM 2011 Hybrid (Aka R11)
TM Burner 2.0 irons.


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 14, 2015)

I dug out my first ever set of golf clubs last night to keep me going . A Progen full set of irons and woods that must be a good 12 years old.  Ferrules loose on most of the irons but in decent shape otherwise.

Took them to the range last night and they're great actually.  Hit the driver straighter than normal (probs due to the shorter shaft) and omg the 5 wood is so easy to hit I can't quite believe it! 

I think distance may suffer, but only a touch. Averages were probs higher due to more consistent striking.  What more I can get the nice draw ball flight I've been looking for with the irons.

Still on the search for second hand clubs but, and some may disagree, it just confirms to me how marginal the differences can be between the budget and the top end....

...or maybe i'm not quite at the level to appreciate the better clubs.  Either way a nice nostalgic feeling to hit my first clubs again.  Playing 18 with them tonight and can't wait!

**p.s. signature obsolete**


----------



## thesheriff (Jul 28, 2015)

Sorry to resurrect my old thread, but thought I'd update on recent buys for those interested.

I spent some time looking on Gumtree and Ebay for a bit of a laugh and some bargains.  Ended up buying the following:

*Driver:  Cobra ZL 9.5 degree with Fujikura Motore F1 stiff shaft.
*
Arrived yesterday and it's in great condition.  Paid Â£40 inc postage off ebay and think I'll be really happy with it.  I can't hit driver that well but took it on the range and feels great.

*3 wood:  Callaway Steelhead Plus #3 wood with stiff shaft.
*
Thanks for the recommendation Homer. Bought off Gumtree for a steal at Â£15.  It's in excellent condition for a 12 y.o club and almost looks like its never been hit!!  Took it on the range and struggled with the small head.  I'm confident that it'll serve me well as i improve though.  It is a classic after all.

*Hybrid: Nike CPR 18 degree with stiff shaft

*Yet to arrive so not sure about it yet.  Bought on Ebay for 30 inc postage.

Re irons, I'm not actually looking for set because I've been hitting my cheap oldies so well of late i feel no need to change.  Visited Direct Golf at the weekend for a bit of a perve and no irons took my fancy!!  

I am in the market for a wedge or 2 but no idea of lofts.  Thinking maybe a 52 and 58 duo, or a 54, 60 duo.

Very happy with what 've bought so far, but I really only bought them for a bit of fun and an experiment so if they don't work out, so be it.  

I've booked a lesson for tomorrow night so will soon have the opinion of a pro, but as always any thoughts, advice more than welcome.


----------



## drew83 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you are going to stick with your irons, maybe ask the pro to regrip them & refix any loose ferrules? If they are that old the grips will have deteriorated so could do with a replacement.

All in all, sounds like a good little shopping spree!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 28, 2015)

Titleist 910D2 has to be up there. I bought mine on eBay this year for Â£35, then cost me Â£7 to get it re-gripped and since then I've been driving the ball so much better than I ever have. Love it, it's a beast.


----------



## Stuey01 (Jul 28, 2015)

If I were doing an "oldish" bag for staring out it would be:

Driver: Titleist 910d2
Fw: ping g15
Hybrid: titleist 910h
Irons: mizuno mx23
Wedges: mizuno mpt11
Putter: odyssey #7 white hot xg


----------

